# Food similar to science diet i/d



## dogincrisis (Dec 19, 2006)

I would like to find a food that is similar to science diet's i/d canned food. This is the only food that I have found so far that my dog does not throw up. Any recommendations would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

I/D (Intestinal diet) by Hills is a bland and highly digestable food. My own dog is on this food for the rest of her life due to a chronic low grade pancreatitis. There are other brands of prescription and non-prescription foods similar to this out there, but I will bet they are no cheaper. I would check Purina veterinary diets, Royal Canin, and IVD. There used to be an over the counter brand called Hi-Tor that had a version just like I/D, but I don't know if they are still in business

Your other option would be to cook for your dog. Your vet should be able to give you a recipe to follow. I/D is basically chicken and rice, but obviously has other ingredients to make it completely nutritionally balanced, because it can be fed long term.


----------



## dogincrisis (Dec 19, 2006)

That's about what I figured. But man that stuff is expensive! Especially when he eats 2-3 cans a day. At $20 for 12 cans, it adds up. But oh well, if it helps him I don't care. Thanks.


----------

